

Man sued by Best Buy for using Geek Squad name - rjohnk
http://www.startribune.com/business/235677751.html

======
Inception
Isn't Geek Squad being phased out anyways? I thought I remembered hearing that
the program wasn't making any money...Maybe this lawsuit is Best Buy's last
attempt to make some money off their failed project ;)

